# Show "Unavailable" But Is



## Yudoka (Feb 12, 2015)

Has anyone encountered an issue where a show or movie in the Stream shows as "unavailable" but if you go into the actual app where it lives it's there? So far I've seen this happen with the Disney's Maleficent and HBO's Titans. Both of these are available through the actual apps but not through the Stream, and won't even show up in My Shows folders since apparently something has to be "available" for the icon to even live there.

Is this an acknowledged issue, and is there a fix for it that I may not be aware of?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

It's nothing new. TiVo can sometimes take weeks or months to add shows to their database, and until they have it in their database you can't add a bookmark to it. It's been that way for many years on DVR platform and didn't improve with TS4K.


----------



## Yudoka (Feb 12, 2015)

Gotcha. So its just generally a problem and not just this device. Thanks for the info!


----------

